# Spinning Surf Gear Questions



## quest4fish (Jan 13, 2015)

I live in the Fort Pierce area and have just gotten into surf fishing in the winter time. I was told that casting gear was the way to go and invested in a nice rod/reel setup. Don’t get me wrong I have caught fish with this rig (pompano and whiting) but not as much as my buddies who can cast further than me even though I am bigger and as strong. It is my fear of backlashing or my thump slipping on the spool that has me holding back the power. It happens far too often. After this morning, I’m over it and want to go back to spinner gear. 

In this area there is an outside sandbar that I am told I need to be able to get too. Not on all days but many days they are just inside, on, or just outside that sandbar (I am told). Right or wrong, getting to that sandbar has become my goal. I’m guessing that sandbar is about 100 yards out depending on tide, etc. That sandbar seems common to beaches from vero to stuart. I know it moves but I’m using 100 yards as my goal. 

I grew up in Fla fishing and have grown up with spinning gear and that is what I use inshore and nearshore. It’s what I know and like. I want to use spinning gear for the long distance surf fishing as well. While cruising the web I found youtubes by 311Pope. (I would love to charter that guy for the day as a surf fishing guide.) Anyways he uses spinning gear and he is a commercial pompano fisherman so I know it can be done. You can’t buy the gear he uses as it is not made any longer. 

What I don’t know is the best gear to purchase and the best beach cast to use with spinning gear so I can forget casting and just fish without concern that I am going to have to buy yet another spool of line. haha. 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

See a very similar thread on the Distance Casting board & follow Tommys' advice. Pompano Rich is in your area and he can instruct you + sell Tommys stuff.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Rich Vidulich 561-818-0589 or [email protected]


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Talk to Steve Austin at..................

http://floridasurftackle.com/


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?110682-Advice-on-spinning-setup*


----------

